# Active Duty looking for land/lease for 2017/2018



## 3Cs (Dec 20, 2016)

Responsible/ethical hunter looking for an area to hunt with my kids next season.  I was recently stationed near southern Atlanta and live just south of Fayetteville.  Preferably looking for an area within an hour drive (Fayette, Coweta, Pike, Meriwether, Heard, Troup, Spalding, Upson, Clayton, Henry counties).  Can be contact here or by email at dh3cmullins@gmail.com


----------



## 3Cs (Jan 17, 2017)

Ttt


----------

